# Class A chimney and stove pipe. Do they have to be the same brand?



## Nic36 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is my first post. I've been doing a lot of reading here and have resisted the temptation to post any silly questions. But, I've done so much reading, I think I've confused myself.

I am planning on installing a wood stove in my house in the near future. I would like to do the install myself. The only place that sells chimney supplies in my area is Lowe's. They have the Supervent stuff. They have everything I need to install the chimney including the ceiling support kit and the various lengths of Class A. I will have to order some decent stove pipe from somewhere since all they have is some junky interlocking stuff. My questions is, if I use all the Supervent stuff for the chimney, what can I use for the stove pipe? Does mixing brands not matter when it applies to stove pipe and chimney? The only place I see that sells Supervent stove pipe online is Home Depot Canada. I was thinking about using double wall stove pipe although my clearances will probably be good enough for single wall. Can someone tell me what's acceptable?


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 10, 2008)

I used super vent class A and then Simpson DVL stove pipe. Used one piece of the DVL that is adjustable from 48"-60" as to have less joints in the house and it looks better than a bunch of the snap together single wall.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Feb 10, 2008)

you can use any kind of single wall or doublewall pipe you like just dont mix the interior doublewall brands and you will be fine.


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks fellas.

That makes me feel better. Now I can proceed with buying the Supervent chimney stuff and worry about the stove pipe later. I'll be in no rush since I'm not planning to use wood heat this winter. I think I will still go with an adjustable double wall pipe even though my clearance should be good without it.


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 10, 2008)

nothing wrong with using double wall even if you do not need it for clearances because it will keep the flue temps higher but in trade you will give up some usable heat from the stove pipe not heating the room, but I do not feel it is much. I can not hold on to my stove pipe as even the outer pipe does get hot.


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 11, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with using double wall even if you do not need it for clearances because it will keep the flue temps higher but in trade you will give up some usable heat from the stove pipe not heating the room, but I do not feel it is much. I can not hold on to my stove pipe as even the outer pipe does get hot.



Good, then that's what I'll use for sure.  

I thought I had won a Supervent 36" Class A pipe and ceiling kit earlier on eBay, but I was outbid on both at the last minute.

Dan, since you said you used the Supervent stuff, did you have to use an adapter for the double wall at the stove pipe adapter near the ceiling or at the flue collar? I got the impression that you did not.

I guess an adapter may or may not be required depending on the stove. I see you have a Pacific Energy stove. The way it's looking, I will probably buy a Vermont Castings Intrepid II. The stove dealer in my area sells only Hearthstone and VC stoves, so my selection is limited unless I order one.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 11, 2008)

The connector pipe can be whatever you want to use.   What matters is your class-A system.  As long as you don't mix and match parts from different Class-A product lines (even if they're from the same manufacturer) you'll be OK.

This goes for all of the extra pieces-parts that make up the Class-A system.  Make sure that any part you use is listed in the manual as being specifically approved for use with that line of chimney products.

-SF


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 11, 2008)

All the class A stuff will be Supervent brand since I can at the very least get it at Lowe's. If I'm lucky, I can get some of it cheaper off eBay, but I haven't been too lucky yet. Maybe if I wait until spring, people will be less likely to bid on it.

The only thing technically not Supervent will probably be a Metalbestos chimney brace. I think my chimney may be about 6 feet, 7 feet tops, so I'll add a brace.


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 11, 2008)

No I did not use any special connectors I did not use double wall for clearance issues so I just put the double wall on the single wall connector that came with the kit to go through the ceiling. As far as stove top adapter at first I did but then moved the stove because it was not directly under the chimney and had it cocked a little and was letting a little smoke in at times. So I used an adjustable elbow to get the little dog leg I needed to get it all right. Since I did not have help to move the heavy beast, and it is on a natural stone hearth I will make due till spring. Then I will set it right and try to just use the double wall pipe shoved down on top of the stove. The dealer said that is what they do and it works good for them.


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good. Hopefully that's all I will have to do.


----------



## gdog (Feb 26, 2008)

We went thru this entire process, (1) I don't think you can intermix, either all supervent or all duravent.  We have the outside pipe all installed, and put in single wall inside, it leaked and smoked up the house, so we went back to lowes and bought he interior supervent interior pipe.  We are installing this week, I'll let you know how it works out.  BUT.. there's a really good knowledgeable guy from Englander (mike) can give you the best advice, he watches this forum. hopefully he'll respond. GOOD LUCK,


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, let me know how that works out. I am in the early stages of planning and installing my chimney. I received my Supervent ceiling support kit I won last week on eBay today. I have ordered a chimney brace and will probably buy my Class A chimney from Lowe's. So, I'm a ways off from even starting. I'm intentionally going slow to avoid any screw-ups.

I would go specifically with all Supervent stuff if I had my way, but no one sells Supervent stove pipe around here. And, other than Home Depot Canada, I have not seen it on-line either. It is very hard down here to find any stove products of any kind. I don't guess there are very many wood burners in the south any more. Only Lowe's has the basic stuff and all the Home Depots I've been to don't even stock wood stove products. Lowe's single wall stove pipe is the very cheap interlocking stuff, and that's all they have.

I have wondered about Superpipe double wall stove pipe since it is made by Selkirk. I have found that at a good price online. I was thinking about ordering that instead of the Duravent.

Coincidentally, I have read many of Mike's post. I was considering purchasing an Englander stove, but again, the big box stores that are supposed to be Englander dealers don't have them. But, that is another topic.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 27, 2008)

gdog said:
			
		

> We went thru this entire process, (1) I don't think you can intermix, either all supervent or all duravent.  We have the outside pipe all installed, and put in single wall inside, it leaked and smoked up the house, so we went back to lowes and bought he interior supervent interior pipe.  We are installing this week, I'll let you know how it works out.  BUT.. there's a really good knowledgeable guy from Englander (mike) can give you the best advice, he watches this forum. hopefully he'll respond. GOOD LUCK,



Your problem I doubt is related to the connector pipe begin a different kind than the flue pipe. Single wall especially... its all the same, its just a round pipe with a crimp on then end, the only thing that varies is the quality of construction and materials used. If the flue is drawing correctly air should be pulled into leaks, not smoke coming out. You should seal all the leaks with furnace cement and then burn some better wood and inspect your cap for blockage.


----------



## gdog (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep we made a lot of mistakes with our original effort with a used woodstove and first burn.. whoowee. 

Then we talked with these guys, watched the video,  and reading this forum and especially the guys Mike and Englander team - experts no doubt.  So use this forum to answer all your questions and concerns.  We are experienced campers, but this is an entirely different operation and in your #1 investment, your home. 

We did purchase the SuperVent inside doublewall pipe  (Lowes).(outside pipe as well). . Homedepot Canada had what we needed, but wouldn't ship to USA..  HD said to check with your local store.. but you'll pay dearly..

.. .. so.. almost ready to go.. we'll wrap up the install this weekend and..... Englander Mike, we'll be in touch with you after Monday's inspection..  I hope our first burns goes well.    Long journey and a science project (i guess we just didn't think about the science of burning and draft and gases, etc...) learned alot.. The one thing to be sure you home is insured and you meet insurance specs for woodstove. If you have a fire, you might not be protected if you didn't meet building inspection and insurance specs.  Thanks guys. we'll report in next week.  Safe burning in Pittsburgh..


----------

